# Central, IL



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

woke up this morning with a good 3" of wet snow, and its still comming, supposed to have another 3" by monday morning.:bluebounc . got out about 9:30am and did a few of my high line resi's (1.5" or more and they want 'em clear, can't argue with thatpayup)

glade I got the blade hooked up on friday with fresh paint and all


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, you guys are getting a good dump of snow! Look for it to shut off by early tonight. Going to have all night to get ur lots down to pavement! Enjoy!:waving:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics truck looks good. we only got a heavy dusting here in ct :crying:


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

tls22;655942 said:


> Great pics, you guys are getting a good dump of snow! Look for it to shut off by early tonight. Going to have all night to get ur lots down to pavement! Enjoy!:waving:


thanx, thats i'm hoping for, get it all done before the morning idiots are out



sno commander;655943 said:


> nice pics truck looks good. we only got a heavy dusting here in ct :crying:


doubble thanx, she's a '94, 2nd owner, pushed snow all its life.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

I love the truck, probably one of my favorites on the site.

Freddy


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

I am in eastern Iowa and we have some on the grass but nothing really on the pavement. So that snow looks awesome good luck. 

Jake Enterprises Inc

06 F-250 (5.4) 
96 F-250 (5.8) 
8x16 MTI enclosed trailer 
6x12 dump trailer 
48 Exmark TTHP
48 Exmark Lazer Z w/ultra vac
52 Exmark Lazer Z w/ultra vac
21 Cub Cadet push 
Echo, Kawasaki, and Stihl weed trimmers, edgers, and blowers
Ryan Aerators 
Toro Snowblowers 
7.5 Western MVP Pro poly blade 
8.5 Western MVP Pro poly blade


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

lucky! i'm in pekin an everything we got wouldn't stick. i got to salt a couple places but no plowing =(


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

just got back from checking lots, and its strange, seems most of the snow staid on-top of the bluff here, shop 5 min from my home (pic above) down the hill, only has slush and a little snow. though of few of my drives i did twice today!?


----------



## Blasco (Dec 1, 2008)

nice look'n rig


----------

